# R15 Issues



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

I am not going to list the over 1000 problems the r15 has, but focus on 2

since they been releasing all these so called fixes, and no new features, why have they not fixed these 3

when you go to my vod screen while still watching program your dvr recorded why does it after you hit dash 2 times.. not have a warning that program wil be deleted? 

and after it is deleted, why do you go back to the info screen for the show that was just deleted INSTEAD of goin back to the myvod screen ?

also when will they actually fix the thing to only prompt you to change channel to record show or shows on another channel not 5 minutes before, but to 1 minute or less before, where it belongs ??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

chrishiatt1973 said:


> When you go to my vod screen while still watching program your dvr recorded why does it after you hit dash 2 times.. not have a warning that program wil be deleted?


Because the "dash-dash" is most likely intended as a quick delete... Since the button is far enough away on the remote, it wouldn't be accidently hit... let alone twice. IMHO... I enjoy not having the confirmation screen (one less click, screen to deal with)... I kinda think of the 2nd dash, as the confirmation. 
Again, this is another one of those features, that could be improved with a "preference" setting... confirmation or not.



chrishiatt1973 said:


> and after it is deleted, why do you go back to the info screen for the show that was just deleted INSTEAD of goin back to the myvod screen ?


Not sure what you mean here... Just ran it on my 10A3 system; hitting - - takes me right back to the next listing in MyVod... not for an info about the previous program.



chrishiatt1973 said:


> Also when will they actually fix the thing to only prompt you to change channel to record show or shows on another channel not 5 minutes before, but to 1 minute or less before, where it belongs ??


When... haven't heard a time frame on it.. but is there on the list of items.


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Because the "dash-dash" is most likely intended as a quick delete... Since the button is far enough away on the remote, it wouldn't be accidently hit... let alone twice. IMHO... I enjoy not having the confirmation screen (one less click, screen to deal with)... I kinda think of the 2nd dash, as the confirmation.
> Again, this is another one of those features, that could be improved with a "preference" setting... confirmation or not.
> 
> Not sure what you mean here... Just ran it on my 10A3 system; hitting - - takes me right back to the next listing in MyVod... not for an info about the previous program.
> ...


EARL, THINK B4 YOU REPLY... have you heard of kids earl? we all used to be one ... hitting buttons and etc without knowing what hitted, THE NEEDING OF A CONFORMATION SCREEN IS NEEDED TO BE A HELP TO BE SURE KIDS JUST DONT RANDOMLY ERASE THING, AND IF YOU ARE TELLING YOUR CONTACTS WE DONT NEED SUCH A SCREEN, THEN YOU ARE NOT USING YOUR HEAD AT ALL

I MEANT WHEN YOU WARCH A VOD SHOW, AND THE DO DELET OR DO NOT DELET POPS UP, AND U HIT DO DELETE, INSTEAD OIF GOING BACK TO MYVOD IT GOES TO TRHE INFO ON SHOW YOUU JUST ERASED, AND SAYS SHOW COPY PROTECTED NOW

AND WHEN THE FREKIN HECK, THEY GONNA MAJKE THE BOX BE ABLE TO UNDERSTAND 100% WHAT 1STR RUN, REPEAT AND THE DIFF BETWEEN, AND TOP BE ABLE RECORD AND NOT SKIP HALF STUFF U WANT ??????????

BELOW CHANNELS DIRECTV LACKS, AND NEEDS TO ADD

=ON DEMAND
-ADULT
ADULT SWIM CARTOONS
HERE!
HUSTLER
PLAYBOY
SPICE
-ETC
A&E
BBC AMERICA
COMEDY CENTRAL
HOWARD STERN
INHD 1
INHD 2
MAG RACK
TBS
TNT
-FAMILY
ANIME NETWORK
CARTOON NETWORK
CLASSIC KIDS
DISNEY
NICK
PBS KIDS SPROUT
TV LAND
-MOVIES
CINEMAX
ENCORE
 IFC
HBO
SHOWTIME
STARZ
SUNDANCE
TMC
-MUSIC
CMT
CONCERT TV
GAC
MTV
VH1
-NEWS & INFO
BIOGRAPHY
CNN
CNBC
COURT
DISCOVERY
SISCOVERY KIDS
DIY NETWORK
FINE LIVING
FOX
FOOD NETWORK
G4
HISTORY
HGTV
MSNBC
NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC
THIRTEEN
-SPORTS
GOLF
NFL
SPEED
SPORTSKOOL
WWE
-WOMENS
OXYGEN
LIFETIME
WE
=HDTV
-MOVIES
CINEMAX
ENCORE
IFC
STARZ
SUNDANCE
TMC
-MUSIC
MHD
-SPORTS
FSN
MSG
NESN
NBA
NFL
OLN
OUTDOOR CHANNEL 2
YES
-ETC
BRAVO
FOOD NETWORK
HGTV
INHD
NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL
WEALTH TV
-VOOM CHANNELS
DISH NETWORK
=SDTV
-ETC
AFRICA CHANNEL
AMERICA ONE
BEAUTY & FASHION
CASINO CHANNEL
CLASSIC ARTS SHOWCASE
COLOURS
DRIVE TV
FREE SPEECH TV
I TV
MAVTV
MENS CHANNEL
MILITARY HISTORY CHANNEL
OVATION
PENTAGON CHANNEL
REALITY TV
RESORT & RESIDENCE
SLEUTH CHANNEL
STYLE
VARSITY TV
WISDOM CHANNEL
-FAMILY & KIDS
AMERICA CHANNEL
AMERICAN LIFE TV
BLACK FAMILY CHANNEL
FAMILY NET
NICK GAS
NICK TOO
-MOVIES
CINEMAX
AT MAX
5 STAR MAX
ACTION MAX
OUTER MAX
THRILLER MAX
W MAX
ENCORE MOVIE PLEX
HALLMARK MOVIE CHANNEL
HBO COMEDY
HBO ZONE
-SHOWTIME
BEYOND
EXTREME
FAMILY ZONE
NEXT
WOMEN
STARZ CINEMA
STARZ COMEDY
STARZ KIDS & FAMILY
TMC XTRA
-MUSIC
GOSPEL MUSIC CHANNEL
MTV HITS
MTV JAMS
SOUNDTRACK CHANNEL
VH1 COUNTRY
VH1 MEGA HITS
VH1 ROCK
VH1 SOUL
-NEWS & INFO
ABC NEWS NOW
CNN INTERNATIONAL
CRIME & INVESTIGATION CHANNEL
CSPAN-3
DOCUMENTARY CHANNEL
GOOD SAMARITAN NETWORK
HEALTHY LIVING CHANNEL
NORTHERN ARIZONA UNIVERSITY
PANHANDLE AREA EDUCATIONAL
RESEARCH CHANNEL
UNIVERSITY OF CALIFORNIA TV
UNIVERSITY OF WASHINGTON TV
-SHOPPING
ISHOP
TV OUTLET MALL
-SPORTS
COMCAST
HORSE RACING CHANNEL
TENNIS CHANNEL
-SUPER STATIONS
BOSTON WSBK
DENVER KWGN
LOS ANGELES KTLA
NEW YORK WPIX
NEW YORK WWOR


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That is one serious long list of channels....

I too, wish that DirecTV (or any provider) could offer every channel out there.
Maybe someday.

As for the Confirmation Screen.
I have a 4 1/2 old son... and the TiVo confirmation screen doesn't stop him..
So I would simply like to see it made into a user preference (confirmation or not), then those that want it, can have it... and those that don't... don't.

As for the VOD..
Ahh... Yes that would be more practical.

As for improvements on the recordings.... 
Little birdies are tell me soon... very soon, we should see another software update, that will address some of the SL issues.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

COMCAST?

Thats a channel? I thought it was a provider. If it's a channel provided by comcast then my guess is you will never see it on anything but their system.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

DIRECTV carries most of the channels listed. If this is a joke, I did not get it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Regarding the list:

"Comcast" refers to Comcast SportsNet... Which DirecTV doesn't carry all of them, and doesn't carry the HD Versions at all.

As for the rest of the list:

These are ON-DEMAND versions of the base channel... Since we don't have "on-demand yet"... DirecTV doesn't carry them


ADULT SWIM CARTOONS
HERE!
HUSTLER
PLAYBOY
SPICE
-ETC
A&E
BBC AMERICA
COMEDY CENTRAL
HOWARD STERN
INHD 1
INHD 2
MAG RACK
TBS
TNT
-FAMILY
ANIME NETWORK
CARTOON NETWORK
CLASSIC KIDS
DISNEY
NICK
PBS KIDS SPROUT
TV LAND
-MOVIES
CINEMAX
ENCORE
IFC
HBO
SHOWTIME
STARZ
SUNDANCE
TMC
-MUSIC
CMT
CONCERT TV
GAC
MTV
VH1
-NEWS & INFO
BIOGRAPHY
 CNN
CNBC
COURT
DISCOVERY
SISCOVERY KIDS
DIY NETWORK
FINE LIVING
FOX
FOOD NETWORK
G4
HISTORY
HGTV
MSNBC
NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC
THIRTEEN
-SPORTS
GOLF
NFL
SPEED
SPORTSKOOL
WWE
-WOMENS
OXYGEN
LIFETIME
WE

HDTV Channels


-MOVIES
CINEMAX
ENCORE
IFC
STARZ
SUNDANCE
TMC
-MUSIC
MHD
-SPORTS
FSN
MSG
NESN
NBA
NFL
OLN
OUTDOOR CHANNEL 2
YES
-ETC
BRAVO
FOOD NETWORK
HGTV
INHD
NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC CHANNEL
WEALTH TV
-VOOM CHANNELS
DISH NETWORK
Note: I don't think Bravo-HD exists any more.
VOOM is exclusive to Dish network now
INHD is exlusive to Comcast (IIRC)
YES we do get for special events

SD Channels


-ETC
AFRICA CHANNEL
AMERICA ONE
BEAUTY & FASHION
CASINO CHANNEL
CLASSIC ARTS SHOWCASE
COLOURS
DRIVE TV
FREE SPEECH TV
I TV
MAVTV
MENS CHANNEL
MILITARY HISTORY CHANNEL
OVATION
PENTAGON CHANNEL
REALITY TV
RESORT & RESIDENCE
SLEUTH CHANNEL
STYLE
VARSITY TV
WISDOM CHANNEL
-FAMILY & KIDS
AMERICA CHANNEL
AMERICAN LIFE TV
BLACK FAMILY CHANNEL
FAMILY NET
NICK GAS
NICK TOO
-MOVIES
CINEMAX
AT MAX
5 STAR MAX
ACTION MAX
OUTER MAX
THRILLER MAX
W MAX
ENCORE MOVIE PLEX
HALLMARK MOVIE CHANNEL
HBO COMEDY
HBO ZONE
-SHOWTIME
BEYOND
EXTREME
FAMILY ZONE
NEXT
WOMEN
STARZ CINEMA
STARZ COMEDY
STARZ KIDS & FAMILY
TMC XTRA
-MUSIC
GOSPEL MUSIC CHANNEL
MTV HITS
MTV JAMS
SOUNDTRACK CHANNEL
VH1 COUNTRY
VH1 MEGA HITS
VH1 ROCK
VH1 SOUL
-NEWS & INFO
 ABC NEWS NOW
CNN INTERNATIONAL
CRIME & INVESTIGATION CHANNEL
CSPAN-3
DOCUMENTARY CHANNEL
GOOD SAMARITAN NETWORK
HEALTHY LIVING CHANNEL
NORTHERN ARIZONA UNIVERSITY
PANHANDLE AREA EDUCATIONAL
RESEARCH CHANNEL
UNIVERSITY OF CALIFORNIA TV
UNIVERSITY OF WASHINGTON TV
-SHOPPING
ISHOP
TV OUTLET MALL
-SPORTS
COMCAST
HORSE RACING CHANNEL
TENNIS CHANNEL
-SUPER STATIONS
BOSTON WSBK
DENVER KWGN
LOS ANGELES KTLA
NEW YORK WPIX
NEW YORK WWOR


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Vitor said:


> DIRECTV carries most of the channels listed. If this is a joke, I did not get it.


O THEY DO HUH ? provide channel numbers then genuis, you must be smoking wacky weed if you think they carry them


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> INHD is exlusive to Comcast (IIRC)


InHD is exclusive to cable as a whole, not just Comcast. The InHD channels are from In Demand, the company that provides cable systems with PPV Content and the Subscription Sports packages.

Chrishiatt if you would have done a little reseach you'd see D* does carry YES HD, whatever content is on DirecTV is it. YES HD only brodcasts Yankees home games in HD, the rest of the time it's a blank channel. Bravo HD, VH1 Mega Hits and Reality TV are no longer around. Nick Too is just Nick West, DirecTV has Showtime Extreme and you'll never see Stern On Demand as that's property of InDemand. And why you would actually want iShop, Mens Channel, Beauty & Fashion and TV Mall is beyond me.


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> InHD is exclusive to cable as a whole, not just Comcast. The InHD channels are from In Demand, the company that provides cable systems with PPV Content and the Subscription Sports packages.


for the last year directv has either sued or is tring to, because they want to add comcast sports channels, and comcast says sure, as long as you let sunday ticket not be exclusive.

and the same or similar about the inhd channels, they want add them but they want charge directv way more than they do a cable outfit


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Are we talking R15 issues or channels D*does or does not carry.  
Seems a little off from the topic as originally started. :grin:


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Are we talking R15 issues or channels D*does or does not carry.
> Seems a little off from the topic as originally started. :grin:


since they could be viewed if directv would add them, it is on topic

and more directv.. if they added the channels (sd versions) they would actually have the channel counts that the falsely claim they have now


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Chris, i agree that the "long" list of channels you listed, would be great if in fact D* had access to them all, but doesn't seem to be a "wish" that will happen......and yes, it is topic as it concerns D* programming, but a little off from post #1, which was answered in post #2.


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Chris, i agree that the "long" list of channels you listed, would be great if in fact D* had access to them all, but doesn't seem to be a "wish" that will happen......and yes, it is topic as it concerns D* programming, but a little off from post #1, which was answered in post #2.


then if directv does not add every channel in that long list, they will be in deep trouble, because ...

when cable does not have to send channesl in analog.. that frees up lots of bandwith for them to add all those channels(which most of them already has that directv doesn't)

also with verizon fios and att uverse , if directv dont add all these cheannles, then directv will be hurting


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not sure this will get read here amongst the whining, but I do have an Issue, small but an issue.

I have trouble reading the guide thru the Orange highlight. It seems to get blurred. I usually highlight the one before or after to see the one I want.


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Bud33 said:


> I'm not sure this will get read here amongst the whining, but I do have an Issue, small but an issue.
> 
> I have trouble reading the guide thru the Orange highlight. It seems to get blurred. I usually highlight the one before or after to see the one I want.


1 it is not whining, it is stating facts

2 it most likely is your tv, adjust your tvs color, or brightness or contrast or sharpness. if it is not any of them, then we have another issue that only some boxes are getting


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Dude why does every post you make consist of some huge list of demands that DirecTV fix or they will be in trouble? You know that gets sort of old and i'm sorry demanding they add X, Y, or Z to their channel lineup has NOTHING to do with the R15, DirecTiVo, UTV or any normal receiver that DirecTV might have. If their channel lineup is so horrible I would suggest that you try out the local cable company.


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Dude why does every post you make consist of some huge list of demands that DirecTV fix or they will be in trouble? You know that gets sort of old and i'm sorry demanding they add X, Y, or Z to their channel lineup has NOTHING to do with the R15, DirecTiVo, UTV or any normal receiver that DirecTV might have. If their channel lineup is so horrible I would suggest that you try out the local cable company.

if i had cable in the country or no line of sight issues with dish, id have them ......

and the closest cable company to me, has more channels than directv


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

chrishiatt1973 said:


> Dude why does every post you make consist of some huge list of demands that DirecTV fix or they will be in trouble? You know that gets sort of old and i'm sorry demanding they add X, Y, or Z to their channel lineup has NOTHING to do with the R15, DirecTiVo, UTV or any normal receiver that DirecTV might have. If their channel lineup is so horrible I would suggest that you try out the local cable company.
> 
> if i had cable in the country or no line of sight issues with dish, id have them ......
> 
> and the closest cable company to me, has more channels than directv


Well then I would suggest OTA because D* doesn't seem to provide what you want either. I am sorry if I am seeming to be a jerk but every post you have made here and another forum are nothing but complaints. If I where that unhappy with a company I wouldn't deal with them. I would sooner have nothing, then something I hate.


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> Well then I would suggest OTA because D* doesn't seem to provide what you want either. I am sorry if I am seeming to be a jerk but every post you have made here and another forum are nothing but complaints. If I where that unhappy with a company I wouldn't deal with them. I would sooner have nothing, then something I hate.


ota too far to be clear

seems you like most want people to shup up, sorry i dont do that

when i have a service i will complain till it's fixed


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

chrishiatt1973 said:


> ota too far to be clear
> 
> seems you like most want people to shup up, sorry i dont do that
> 
> when i have a service i will complain till it's fixed


Not most people. I have no problems with most people in the forums. :lol:


----------



## chrishiatt1973 (Nov 22, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> Not most people. I have no problems with most people in the forums. :lol:


yeah you do, when people state FACTS


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Alright... that's enough...

We've gone enough off topic now.

Thread has been closed.


----------

